# my egyption tortoise laied an egg



## omarnael123 (Jun 3, 2019)

3 hours ago my egyption tortoise laid an egg I dont know what to do, please help I only bought this tortoise a month ago.keep in mined I can't buy special equipment it's not avaliable8p around me so I need easy solutions.


----------



## omarnael123 (Jun 4, 2019)

I need your help @Kapidolo Farms 
It has been sleeping for along time


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 4, 2019)

It takes longer than three hours for an egg to hatch.

Do you have a question?


----------



## omarnael123 (Jun 4, 2019)

so this egg will not hatch because a day has passed and nothing has happened yet??
my tortoise slept all day from the night of yesterday its the first time she does that so I took her to my garden to eat as I always do everyday. I rubbed with my hand alittle bit on its shell to wake up and it moved but it looked so weak and it couldn't cut the grass like she always do, she only ate very small pieces and drank some water and it slept again


----------



## omarnael123 (Jun 4, 2019)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> It takes longer than three hours for an egg to hatch.
> 
> Do you have a question?


I want to know how can I take care of the egg and the tortoise


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2019)

The egg needs to be kept warm, 85-89 degrees farenheit. Also keep the humidity in the egg enclosure to 80%.
If the tortoise has never been around a Male then the egg is not fertile and will never hatch. If you dont know if she has been around a male then there is a chance for it too hatch. It takes a long time. I dont know the amount of days for your species but within the time frame of 85-120 days. Hopefully someone with more experience with your species will chime in soon.
As for the tortoise, she may have more eggs to lay. Be sure to give her plenty of room and dirt area if possible for her to possibly dig a nest and lay the rest if there are any.
I would soak her every day in warm water if she is not drinking. Also try to get some calcium in her, dry clean egg shells grinded into a powder or even some Tums that humans take. Keep her at the correct temps for her species and offer food but she may not eat if she has more eggs to lay.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm not sure, but I think Egyptians only lay one egg. 

Your female would benefit from being allowed to sit in a little tub of shallow, warm water for a half hour or so.

From my friend, Google:

"Most breeders remove the Egyptian tortoise eggs from the nest to artificial incubators. Eggs are incubated at a temperature of 82 to 88 degrees Fahrenheit. It is believed that the lower temperatures produce males and the upper temperatures produces females, with the crossover temperature of 86 degrees producing both males and females. The temperature will also determine at how long the eggs will take to develop and hatch. The lower the temperature, the longer it takes for the eggs to hatch. The higher temperature, the less time it takes. The keeper needs to be careful to note that too high of a temperature does increase the chance of deformities, from anything as minor as added scutes to missing or multiple appendages. At the temperature range given, the eggs will hatch somewhere between 85 to 126 days, with an average of 94 days, but this can vary further depending on the individuals.

When it gets close to hatching day, the Egyptian tortoise inside the egg will scratch the inner membrane with their claws and egg tooth, which break the integrity of the egg. This causes the egg to take on a mottled looked. It goes from pure white to splotchy shades of white. Within hours to a day or so, the tortoise usually pips or puts a small hole in the egg. The tortoise should remain in the egg until it completely emerges on its own. It needs time to completely absorb the remaining yolk sac, which is attached to it underneath."


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 4, 2019)

Go to the Egyptian tortoise thread in this forum, it is ALL already written out.


----------



## TheKB (Jun 11, 2019)

omarnael123 said:


> so this egg will not hatch because a day has passed and nothing has happened yet??
> my tortoise slept all day from the night of yesterday its the first time she does that so I took her to my garden to eat as I always do everyday. I rubbed with my hand alittle bit on its shell to wake up and it moved but it looked so weak and it couldn't cut the grass like she always do, she only ate very small pieces and drank some water and it slept again


I hope the turtle is not kept in a cardboard box. It needs proper ground substrate, height variations to get good exercise, hard rock surface to help grind their claws if the ground material is mostly soft. They need artificial micro environment if you keep them indoors.

If the turtle sleeps all day and looks weak and slow it could be a sign of sickness or lack of heat. If lack of heat is not an issue, you might want to take the turtle to a veterinarian who knows how to take care of reptiles or turtles.

What comes to the egg, I can't comment on it.


----------



## omarnael123 (Jun 11, 2019)

TheKB said:


> I hope the turtle is not kept in a cardboard box. It needs proper ground substrate, height variations to get good exercise, hard rock surface to help grind their claws if the ground material is mostly soft. They need artificial micro environment if you keep them indoors.
> 
> If the turtle sleeps all day and looks weak and slow it could be a sign of sickness or lack of heat. If lack of heat is not an issue, you might want to take the turtle to a veterinarian who knows how to take care of reptiles or turtles.
> 
> What comes to the egg, I can't comment on it.




I keep it in a cardboard box during her sleeping hours, and I take her outside to the garden once or two times a day inorder for her to eat and drink and to get vitamen D from the sun, I don't think it is a lack of heat because the temprture now in Egypt is 29 dgrees C° and thank god now the tortoise is fine but I am a little bit worride that it may break her egg I don't know if that is possible but she sometimes likes to climb on it and lots of people told me that I shouldn't touch the egg ,I also brought for her some sand and I have placed it in the cardboard box people also told me this in order for her to put her egg inside the sand but she didn't


----------



## Sterant (Jun 12, 2019)

Not sure why you are leaving the egg in with the tortoise? You can touch the egg - its fine. Read the Egyptian Tortoise thread in this forum as Will suggested. Since you live in the natural range, you can most likely incubate in a small tub of dirt. But first, get the egg out of the mothers box!

I am assuming this is a wild caught animal? If so, the egg could certainly be fertile.


----------



## omarnael123 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sterant said:


> Not sure why you are leaving the egg in with the tortoise? You can touch the egg - its fine. Read the Egyptian Tortoise thread in this forum as Will suggested. Since you live in the natural range, you can most likely incubate in a small tub of dirt. But first, get the egg out of the mothers box!
> 
> I am assuming this is a wild caught animal? If so, the egg could certainly be fertile.


so you mean that I should put the egg in a small tub of dirt and get the mother a new seprate box?


----------



## Sterant (Jun 12, 2019)

omarnael123 said:


> so you mean that I should put the egg in a small tub of dirt and get the mother a new seprate box?


Yes


----------



## omarnael123 (Jun 21, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure, but I think Egyptians only lay one egg.
> 
> Your female would benefit from being allowed to sit in a little tub of shallow, warm water for a half hour or so.
> 
> ...



so today (friday,21june,2019) the tortoise laid another 2nd egg also bigger than the first one, I want to know why is it bigger plus I am taraveling for 4 days I want to know if it is ok if I left the tortoise at home alone because I don't know if I can take it with me because it is a six hours long road plus the place that I am staying in dosen't allow pets 


my tortoise cried before it laid that egg there were tears on her eye after it finished eating in my garden and I was going to put her back into her box but I didn't recognize why she cried


----------

